# Bin der Neue



## carstenros (1 Aug. 2017)

Hallo ich bin der Neue und schon sehr gespannt was ich hier so finden werde.


----------



## Padderson (1 Aug. 2017)

Bin einer von den Alten
Welcome aboard, viel Spaß beim stöbern und posten


----------



## General (4 Aug. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Brian (4 Aug. 2017)

Herzlich willkommen und viel spass bei uns,gruss Orsi :thumbup:


----------



## alx (13 Aug. 2017)

Wilkommen Carstenros!


----------

